

Ask HN: Who's hiring for Customer Support? - thecosas

Remember, customer support matters :o)
======
gatsby
Our team at 42Floors is hiring customer supporters:
[http://42floors.com/jobs#customer-support](http://42floors.com/jobs#customer-
support)

Feel free to reach out with any questions about the role or our company!

